# 3 Nhóm thực phẩm cần thiết trong thực đơn trường mầm non chất lượng cao mùa hè



## trinhnguyen81 (7/10/21)

Thực đơn trường mầm non chất lượng cao luôn được nhà trường thiết kế theo mùa nhằm nâng cao chất lượng dinh dưỡng đồng thời hạn chế được những tác động khách quan lên sức khỏe trẻ. Cũng vì lý do đó, thực đơn mùa hè được xây dựng kỹ lưỡng không kém. Nếu Quý phụ huynh quan tâm đến những nhóm thực phẩm được ưu tiên trong mùa hè thì hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá qua bài viết sau nhé.

*3 nhóm thực phẩm nên thêm vào thực đơn trường mầm non chất lượng cao trong mùa hè*
Trời mùa hè với khí hậu nắng nóng, khắc nghiệt hơn chính là lý do khiến trẻ biếng ăn, dễ mắc bệnh, sụt cân, mất ngủ. Những điều này luôn là nỗi lo của hầu hết các vị phụ huynh. Lựa chọn nhóm thực phẩm nên cho trẻ ăn trong mùa nắng nóng để con luôn khỏe mạnh đang là câu hỏi rất nhiều bố mẹ băn khoăn. Hãy để bài viết này mách nhỏ cho bố mẹ biết những thức ăn được thêm gì vào thực đơn trường mầm non chất lượng cao để trẻ phát triển tốt nhất nhé.


Nhóm thực phẩm tăng sức đề kháng: Không chỉ có mùa đông mới cần tăng sức đề kháng. Mùa hè nắng nóng, con cũng rất dễ mắc bệnh nên việc chuẩn bị cho con một hệ miễn dịch tốt là điều bố mẹ nên làm. Bổ sung vào bữa ăn hàng ngày những món ăn giàu kẽm, lysine như tôm, cá, hàu hay các loại hải sản nói chung cùng với các loại trái cây giàu vitamin c sẽ vô cùng hiệu quả đấy.




Nhóm thực phẩm hạn chế ra mồ hôi trộm: Ra mồ hôi trộm sẽ khiến con nóng hơn, cơ thể mất nước và con luôn mệt mỏi. Do đó, thực đơn mầm non nên thêm vào những món ăn giải nhiệt như chè đậu đen, canh rau ngót hay cháo trai, vừa hạn chế trẻ ra mồ hôi trộm, vừa giải nhiệt hiệu quả.


Nhóm thực phẩm ngủ ngon: Khí hậu oi bức sẽ làm trẻ dễ mất ngủ hoặc ngủ không ngon giấc. Điều này tác động tiêu cực đến sự phát triển chiều cao và cân nặng của con rất nhiều. Để đảm bảo giấc ngủ con được trọn vẹn, chúng ta nên cho con ăn hạt sen và các sản phẩm từ sữa như sữa chua, phô mai nhé.
Trên đây là 3 ví dụ về các nhóm thực phẩm nên được bổ sung vào thực đơn trường mầm non chất lượng cao mùa hè. Ngoài những điều chúng tôi chia sẻ, bố mẹ cũng nên chú ý đa dạng hóa bữa ăn để trẻ cảm thấy ngon miệng hơn và ăn nhiều hơn.


----------



## thuphan001 (8/11/21)

CON HAY VÀO WEB ĐEN VÀ CHƠI GAME ONLINE, BỐ MẸ CÓ GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHƯA?
- Dịch Covid, các con phải học online trên máy tính, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được các bé truy cập máy tính làm gì và lên mạng xem những nội dung gì ?
- Thay vì học tập, rất nhiều con thường xuyên dùng máy tính chơi Game, lướt FB, xem YouTube ... thâu đêm suốt sáng
- Tệ hơn, trẻ truy cập các trang web s** dù vô tình hay hữu ý





 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.





 #VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:





 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính





 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng





 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online





 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)





 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube





 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con





 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ





 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.





 Và nhiều tính năng khác





 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, #VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với #VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.





 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU





 Hotline: 0981.026.488
Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html


----------

